# Slow response



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

In reference to my earlier thread ("2 Versions of WP on PC" in Bus App), I chose to uninstall Office 2000 and go back to WP Suite 8. All is working, BUT is taking very long to respond to opening files, saving files and printing. It was all working just fine before I installed Office 2000. Can someone tell me how to restore the performance? BTW, I am running Win ME, and all other applications seem to be slow responding also. 
Thanks.
JosieM


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Use System Restore to roll your computer back to a date to before when your computer worked right. Before the error(s) started occurring.

To start System Restore, click Start, point to Programs, point to Accessories, point to System Tools, and then click System Restore. Or, in the Help and Support main screen, click Use System Restore under Fix a problem.


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

Thanks. But I attempted to Restore, but could not choose any other date to restore to. FYI, I have cleaned out temp files, run Scan Disk and Defrag. Thanks for any other suggestions.
Josie


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Check your available resources by right-clicking My Computer; clicking Properties; Click the Performance tab. Resources available are displayed as percent there at top. Check it when you get done running the System Configuration Utility mentioned below.

Click the Start button; Run; type 'msconfig', without the quotation marks, in the Run box and click OK; Then click the Startup tab; Uncheck anything you don't need running in the background. For reference on what's not needed running in the background in the System Configuration Utility, view this website first and print out the list:

http://www2.whidbey.net/djdenham/Running_items.htm

It's important that you print out the above mentioned list. The site provides a printer friendly link.

In the System Configuration Utility (SCU), you can uncheck programs you suspect one at a time and restart your computer. If something doesn't work right, you can always go back into the SCU and re-check it and restart your computer via the Start button. The changes are completely reversible by re-checking an item in SCU or by selecting Normal Startup under the General tab in the SCU and all the programs listed run when Windows starts as it was before you started.


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

I have done what you suggested. The resources were 68% when I first checked. After unchecking a few things, it increased to 88%. After a few clicks, it returned to 68%. The problem seems to be mainly in Word Perfect and not Word. But very, very slow printer response in all apps. What is an acceptable resource percentage? I know this happened after installing WP Office 2000. But I uninstalled it. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

if it's a slow printer response, you might try right-click deleting all printer icons in the Printers control panel; Then unplug your printer from in back of the computer; Uninstalling the printer software in the Add/Remove Programs control panel; Then restarting your computer and install the printer in the manner outlined by the manufacturer's installation guide. There may also be newer free software available from the manufacturer's website you should use instead that may work better than the original software particularly, WP 2000.

A acceptable resource reading is 60% and above, IMHO, and whatever you unticked in the SCU to get to over 80% you should probably leave unchecked. It's likely unnecessary to have whatever those items were to be running at Windows Startup.


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

Styxx,
I will attempt to do as you suggested. My printer is old and the CD indicates it is for OS Win 95, 98 and Win NT. It has been fine since I upgraded to ME. I just do not want to run into problems trying to reinstall it. Do you think it will be okay reinstalling on ME? Also I'm considering uninstalling WPerfect 8 and reinstalling it. I'm a little scared to do anything since it IS working -- just very slowly. Wouldn't want to make matters worse, you know what I mean?
Thanks,
Josie


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

You'll be Ok uninstalling/re-instaling any of that software/hardware you mentioned as long as you restart your computer between uninstall/re-install, Ok?

I'd recommend backing up all and any of your Word Perfect/MS Word/ MS Works etc. documents to a freshly formatted floppy(ies) well before you start uninstalling any of these word processors.


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

I uninstalled my printer, downloaded the newest driver from HP, and reinstalled it. It looks like this resolved my problem of the slow responding to opening, saving and printing. My resoureses are still at 68%, but I gained 3 gb on my HD. Things must have been all mixed up on there. Thanks so much for you suggestions! I so appreciate being able to turn here for my pc help!


----------

